# Last three stones



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Here are the last three stones I'm making. No more room, and no more motivation. I think I've made about 25 stones over the past 3-4 years and am happy with what I have. Time to move on to other haunt ideas.

I had bought this Pleurant statue last year from Design Toscano and just got around to painting it to match the base last night.



















Used up the last of my scrap foam on these. Thanks to Kevin242 from Brewster Yard Haunt for the inspiration for "Bea". Mine is not nearly as detailed but I loved the name as soon as I saw his. Hugh is just funny!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: WOW! That first stone just blew me away. I like the other two for laughs, but the first one......just awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of these days Spooky1 and I are going to have to make a trip up north to see your display in person (on a day other than Halloween)

You have one of my favorite graveyard set ups and these stones are excellent additions.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your work is amazing! Love your stones!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

These are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: WOW! That first stone just blew me away. I like the other two for laughs, but the first one......just awesome!


Too kind Pumpkin5! Thanks so much. I made the base piece last year for a jack o lantern stand. The statue fit perfectly so now they're an item.



RoxyBlue said:


> One of these days Spooky1 and I are going to have to make a trip up north to see your display in person (on a day other than Halloween)
> 
> You have one of my favorite graveyard set ups and these stones are excellent additions.


I'd set it up special for you guys any day. It's been fun building the graveyard but now it's as full as I want it. I can focus on other details now.



Hairazor said:


> Your work is amazing! Love your stones!


Thanks friend! Appreciate it. I really didn't spend too much time on the small ones and they lack some of the detail I might normally put into them but that's ok. They're fillers and will look cute in the mix.



Great Pumpkin said:


> These are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks GP!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those turned out great jdubbya!
25 stones? Man, I would love the storage room for that many pieces.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Love the figure, Dub, the effect is great. B. Yotch and H. Jass are going to get some laughs for sure!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Three excellent additions to your already amazing assortment of stones! Great work again!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lunatic said:


> Those turned out great jdubbya!
> 25 stones? Man, I would love the storage room for that many pieces.


Thanks! I think I currently have 21 for my cemetery and have sold or given away a couple to friends. We have a small space to work with so these more than fill it. Storage is another issue and another reason I'm not making any more. They are stacked all over our garage and really take up a lot of room.



kevin242 said:


> Love the figure, Dub, the effect is great. B. Yotch and H. Jass are going to get some laughs for sure!


Thanks Kev. Your cemetery has been such a huge inspiration for mine. I remember the first time I looked through your website and was blown away! I seriously need to add a visit to your haunt to my bucket list.



fick209 said:


> Three excellent additions to your already amazing assortment of stones! Great work again!


Thanks fick. Appreciate it man! I see some really cool designs for other stones that I could do but being done with them is kind a good feeling. I can always change out a couple toppers/finials if I want something different but I'm overall happy with the ones I've made.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I love the first stone. It rocks! And the other two are hilarious! If I just had room in my graveyard for some more stones...


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome job! We have a Hugh tombstone also and it always gets a laugh.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent job, as always.  
And I thought you named them after me. (A hugh jass bea yotch )

Sidenote: Your flowers are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all. I did a little dry brushing on the statue today. The plain gray wasn't cutting it so I aged it up a bit and it flows better with the foam base.




























Here is the "before" pic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Much better with the drybrushing, JD.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, nicely done.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Much better with the drybrushing, JD.





Bone Dancer said:


> Yes, nicely done.


Thanks. I knew after the initial gray coat I wasn't going to be happy with it. The added color was worth the 5 minutes it took.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice, I like the statue stone a lot!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

hauntingly beautiful


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Jdub, like everyone else I am in love the first stone! It is absolutely lovely. You did a really great job on it. The dry brush finish is perfect on it. I might just have to "copy" it.
The other two are very clever. They should make a few of your TOTs parents giggle.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those stones are amazing! I need new stones for my yard, I hope they turn out even half as nice as yours!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

kprimm said:


> Nice, I like the statue stone a lot!


Thanks friend!



Wispurs said:


> hauntingly beautiful


Appreciate that. I really like the Pleurant statue. Very fitting for a grave marker.



The Halloween Lady said:


> Jdub, like everyone else I am in love the first stone! It is absolutely lovely. You did a really great job on it. The dry brush finish is perfect on it. I might just have to "copy" it.
> The other two are very clever. They should make a few of your TOTs parents giggle.


Thanks HL. I have a mix of punny epitaphs and regular names. It's fun to stand back on Halloween night and watch people read them and then chuckle when they see a funny one.



smileyface4u23 said:


> Those stones are amazing! I need new stones for my yard, I hope they turn out even half as nice as yours!


Thanks! They're not hard to make and you can put as much time/detail into them as you want. Don't knock yourself out though. So much detail is lost on the average visitor.


----------

